# Humming bird Characin



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

does anyone know anything about them...they are defenitly interesting and very different. saw some at the lfs the other day and was intrigued


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I keep a few in a river tank, as seen here:

http://www.loaches.com/articles/hillstream-loaches-the-specialists-at-life-in-the-fast-lane

cool water, high water flow, tank mates include Shisturas, White cloud Minnows, and fresh water Gobies.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.segrestfarms.com/index.c...IN-HUMMINGBIRD-REG&Characidium-fasciatum.html

If that is the "Hummingbird characid" then I got to say these are some of the most interactive and funny small pet fish you can ever have.

We got a single one mixed with some other fish in a shipment from S. America. The Characidium is so perky, curious and happy. It always comes to look at you with what looks like wide open eyes. It can't stay still for long so it jumps around always checking you out with its head raised up propped up on its fins.

I swear - if that fish was a dog it would be a beagle and wag its tail all the time jumping happily around you wanting to play 

VERY hardy fish. Yes it likes fast moving water, but does not have to have it.

If you can - get some of these fish, you will love them!

--Nikolay


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

thank you for the replys!! i want to get two or three, do you think they will do all right in a 36 bow? it will defenitly have some current, but not that strong...i wish i knew how to sex them, ideas guys??


----------

